# bb30 sleeve removal



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

looking to pick up a new systemsix, but it has the bb adaptor installed. Did a search here and some other sites - seems to suggest they are glued in and removal is risky?

Given the BB is alu and not carbon is this less risky?

which tools are needed? this one and a headset press? or one below?

please tell me cannondale don't try to make it permanent... It is a 2007 systemsix 1 frame (factory install)

cheers

joe


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Cannondale says they are not removeable, but if done properly, it is not a problem. I've put them in without a headset press [which is the proper toll for removal/installation] but I'd never try to take one out without it. When you buy the adaptor from Cdale, they come with lock tite for installation, so I assume that the factory installed ones use the lock tite too. You can find the installation instructions on Cdale's website, it's just a matter of pushing the adapter back out. If you are nevervous about doing it, just let a Cdale dealer do it, it shouldn't cost more than 10 or 20 bucks. You might check with Starnut, the local Cdale guru, he's a Cdale dealer and I beleive he has mentioned that he has removed several of them with no problems.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

so u just need the headset press? (park) u don't need the tool pictured above with the headset press?

i thought it needed a special tool. I have access to such a HS press, but not the cannondale tools (but can get em)...

cannondale reps are USELESS here in AUS. I'm an ex-wrench myself, but never done a bb30 sleeve extraction.

- looking at the cannondale instructions - for the si sl cranks - it shows adaptor install, and mentions tool kf366 which is the one required to extract. It does say carbon can't and alloy can be removed. 

How risky is this tho, as the instructions suggest u can damage upon removal.. mr. starnut?

thanks!


----------



## SweetSix13 (Sep 30, 2009)

*DO NOT use a headset installation tool.*

Best way is to use the Park "crown race setter" and a 1" adaptor tool. Lay the frame horizontally over an open vice (the jaws should be slighty wider than the BB insert) with a cloth protecting your frame from the vice. Drive the BB insert out with repeated and careful blows from a BFH (Big F*cking Hammer).

Have done this numerous times and it works. Just have 3 people; one to use the hammer, one to hold the frame and one to eyeball the underside of the BB to make sure the vice is in the right place.

Sounds barbaric, but it works and is a LOT less damaging to your frame than using a headset press as you need to add a "sleeve" on the opposite side for the BB insert to be pushed into.

Hard to explain without a few pics - but Ican provide some if needed.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks man, what is the 1" adaptor tool exactly? do you mean the cannondale tool? and just use a mallet to tap it out?

yer, i was thinking of half threading in an external cup, and tapping it out a bit, then screwing the ext cup on the other side and attempting to pull it out... i figured the loctite bond would be the hardest thing to initially overcome.


----------



## SweetSix13 (Sep 30, 2009)

The setter is the CRS-1 tool:

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=51&item=CRS-1#

The 1" tool I refered to is one of the black ones pictured, specifically #832.

I must repeat though, this is a risky procedure for the first-timer. I wouldn't attempt it without:

a, having 3 people present.
b, having all the proper tools present.
c, having a load of confidence that you know what you're doing and aren't going to f' your frame up.
d, placing a soft cloth over the vice.

Good luck!


----------



## juniorvarsity (Apr 14, 2008)

How about you use the tool created for the job? Cannondale sells a tool specifically for insert removal and from your pics, you don't have it. you have bearing tools. KF366/ is the part number you need. Not that you have a warranty to worry about but be safe and use the correct tool.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks, so kf366 is the right way to go about it! will hunt around for the right shop to do it and watch them, as the tool is around 95EUR shipped to me for a one use item..


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

oh one other question... is the crown race on the systemsix fork a camoflaged black plasticy thing or is it a substantial silver alloy piece???... can't really tell if what on it is mean to be a race or not, but i s'pose the 1.5" bearing would not fit on it snug if it was not installed. It has a part number on cannondale's diagram so i s'pose its replaceable which is a plus


----------



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

The sleeve thats in there is for a non-BB30 right? And you want it out so you can use a BB30 crank right? Im curious because my 2009 Synapse Carbon 4 is supposed to be a BB30 frame but doesnt have a BB30 sticker on the underside of the downtube. Currently running a Gossamar but am interested in the whole BB30 thing.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yea... mine doesn't have a sticker either...


----------

